# I Need A Pull Start For Tecumseh OHH60



## Salty Dog (Sep 27, 2004)

Email [email protected] if you have an extra.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sorry i don't got any but i'd try a junk yard or looking around. thats how i usually find stuff like that


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a tecumseh pull start I took off of an old lawn-boy that isn't working because the guy forgot to put the oil in. It's a 4.5 side valve with lots of good parts. The mower isn't that bad either. Email me if you are interested. [email protected].


----------

